# Going to make my first fatty tonight. Question?



## geno (Dec 19, 2009)

1/3 venison
1/3 burger - lean 85%
1/3 ground - pork

Veggies - Onions, red peppers, zucchini

shredded Jack cheese.

Question - I'm planning on cooking to about a 159 internal temp.

About how long do your fatties take? I'm planning two hours but don't want to plan to short of a cook as the family will be standing around tapping their feet waiting on dinner.

Thanks,

Geno


----------



## rivet (Dec 19, 2009)

I would recommend you cook to 165 internal. That's just me. It has always worked out perfect that way.

As far as the time it will take that depends on how hot you are cooking and how big your fattie is. Most are based on either 1 or 1.5 lbs of sausauge plus filling.

At 275 or so you are looking at about 2 hours for a 1.5 lb sausage cased one. If you are wrapping it in bacon, once the bacon is done and crispy on the outside you should be set.


----------



## geno (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I use a horizontal and will "attempt" to keep it at about 250 it's a little cold today so it may not get there could be around 225 or so. sounds like two hours is about the right number though. It'll be probed but I am trying hard to have it done for dinner. Smashed taters and green beans should make for a pretty good dinner.


----------



## rivet (Dec 19, 2009)

Since the weather is bad, you might want to give yourself an extra hour- the weather can turn real nasty towards sunset. If it is done sooner, nothing wrong with putting it in a pan and keeping it warm in the oven till supper.


----------



## geno (Dec 19, 2009)

Good call, I'll post up some pics as I go through this.


----------



## ellymae (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm with Rivet on this one. It's done when it's done. Always better to put it on earlier and hold it wrapped in foil and a towel in a dry cooler then to have it take longer then you expect and have hungry guests staring at you. 

Good luck and don't forget the pictures!


----------



## geno (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are a few picks

The meat seemed a little thin so I added an egg to hopfully get it to hold together.

The Meat



Veggies added



Almost forgot the mushrooms:



Add the cheese



all rolled up:



The Weave:



Ready for the smoker:



On the grill, don't trust my grates right now so I used foil to make sure I get it off in tack:



Smoker rolling at about 250:



Going to check the bacon and temp finished product to follow...


----------



## k5yac (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, I say 165* internal too.  Just finished one earlier that took the usual 1.5 - 2 hours @ ~225*.  Be sure to let it rest for a bit before just cutting right in.  Mine seem to hold together a bit better when I do that, but I don't wrap mine in bacon either, so that might help you out... not sure.

As with everything... cook to temp.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2009)

Everything looks fine so far your qview showed alot of filling thou. I would almost plan on the 2 hour mark that rivet said because you can always keep it hot in a cooler with the fattie wrapped in foil and some towels.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I cann't wait for the finishing Qview either.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a good looking fattie!


----------



## geno (Dec 19, 2009)

2 hours at 165 good call.

Just taking a little break right now.



I'll post post some plated up in a little while have to go pray, sit, and attack right now.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good Gene but need to reduce pic size to no more than 640x480 so they fit on the screen. Most of us use Photobucket to host the pics


----------



## geno (Dec 20, 2009)

They fit on my screen just fine but I have a 26" monitor. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I saw some directions on here about the photobucket qview instructions can you point me to them again and I'll fix them up thanks.

On plate and ready to eat:


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres the thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034

How did you and the family like it looks like it came out pretty good


----------



## geno (Dec 20, 2009)

It was outstanding Jerry. I have to get my mods in on the smoker and then make a one piece expanded metal grate for the smoker as the tin foil side of the bacon didn't crisp the way I would have liked.

The bacon and the veggies really made the meat moist and everything held together nicely. Going to start thinking up my next recipe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All fixed on the pictures... Sorry if I blew them off anyones screen.


----------

